# Initial impressions of Gesshin 400, 2000 and 5000



## echerub (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll have more well-developed thoughts about the stones after a few more sessions with them, but I finally got around to doing a quick round with these stones today. I worked a Shun Elite paring and a Watanabe nakiri - so both are double-bevel, but different steel types at least. I didn't choose them for their steel, but simply because they actually needed sharpening.

Very, very briefly about the stones: I like 'em!

With a bit more detail, they have great feel, cut fast, and for those who like mud, generate mud very quickly and easily. I'm not an expert sharpener by any means. I have been using a variety of stones the past little while, but I "grew up" on Superstones so they are still my baseline frame of reference.

There is good tactile and auditory feedback from these three stones, so you get a good sense of what's going on and it's easy to adjust accordingly.

400 - So much more enjoyable to use than my Bester 500. Much, much nicer feel, and works at least as fast.

2000 - Works fast, leaves a reasonably polished edge that ought to be enough for many purposes.

5000 - Here, the relative hardness of the stone compared to a Rika or SS seemed at odds with what my hands expect to feel on a higher-grit stone, but it still feels nice. Oddly the mud felt a little gritty at first, but that smoothed out quickly.

I haven't yet used the new edges, so I can't comment on how they are, but my first impressions of the stones from the sharpening experience are very positive.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 11, 2011)

how do you feel about the feedback on the splash and go 5k vs the 400 and 2k soakers??

i only really use soakers so i was hoping to learn some more about what people think about the difference in this line


----------



## echerub (Apr 11, 2011)

Good question. I didn't pay much attention to differences within the series, so I'd have to go for another session on them before I can really say much with confidence. Two things I can think of right off the bat, though. The first is that the 5000 generates mud very quickly, even though it's a splash-n-go. The second is that I didn't notice any kind of jarring change when I went on to the 5000. It wasn't like going from soft smooth feeling stone to a hard, glasslike stone.

Mmm... I know Superstones are generally treated as splash-n-go, but I do tend to soak them for a few minutes first. When I don't, I find that they don't feel as nice - not as smooth, a bit of initial gumminess. Nothing of the sort with the Gesshin 5k. It felt nice right off the bat.

I think I'm gonna want to find a reason to sharpen a knife or two within the next few days - I'm curious too now!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm going to have to order one of the 400x's - I can't have a good coarse stone in country and not have it.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 11, 2011)

even if its on the complete other side of the country lol


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm about due for another 5K stone shortly, and although the Gesshin has somewhat peaked my interest, I am too much in love with the Naniwa SS to make a change. Just can't do it.


----------



## jhmaass (Apr 11, 2011)

I just used the Gesshin 15,000 to sharpen a couple of Nenox S1s. Going to do a write up sometime this week after I put the stone through the paces some more.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the 5k splash and go and have been enjoying it. It is not a "muddy" stone, but still cuts and polishes well, more so than the rika.


----------

